# Finally! New calf



## laughingllama75 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, 7 days later than the vet predicted. Mom just hung on till she could wait no longer.......at 7:30 this morning, we had a nice heifer calf born. She is angus/polled hereford. Momma was walking in tight circles, and squatting like she had to pee. All of a sudden (in less than 5 minutes, the calf was here. All my worry was for nothing...I was concerned because mom is a twin, and a first calf heiffer. Within 10 minutes, she was up and looking for the milk bar. So anyway, here she is:


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww! Such a cutie! Glad everything went so well for momma!


----------



## Thewife (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice baby!


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 20, 2009)

how wnderful, everyone looks so happy!!!!! congrats!!! :bun


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations on that beautiful heifer!  :bun

   She's so cute!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 20, 2009)

Boy, she is cute.....she is a little pistol. Momma is already a raw nerve, LOL. Baby has not stopped running or hopping yet, she even found her voice.  She is a friendly little thing, and hungry.....
We are thinking of naming her Windy or Breezy as it is just that today, here in 20 degree NH.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 20, 2009)

now that is 1 cute lil heifer calf.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are a couple from today. She is driving Momma cow crazy with her antics...... I'm not sure if she has rested yet, LOL. I moved them this morning to clean the stall, and the baby had to meet some llamas, the cat, chase some chickens and knock down my shovel. I'm exhausted, LOL. here are a couple more pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 21, 2009)

She is cute! She sounds like a very busy calf!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 21, 2009)

Aww what a little cutie! Congrats!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 22, 2009)

She is precious!


----------



## amyquilt (Feb 22, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## donnaIL (Feb 23, 2009)

cute baby and good sized too


----------



## amysflock (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------

